# Στην υγειά σας



## nickel (Dec 31, 2008)

Στις μέρες αυτές του χρόνου, που όλοι ανταλλάσσουμε ευχές, άλλοτε με τρόπο παραδοσιακό (έντυπες κάρτες και ταχυδρομείο – ναι, δεν έχει καταργηθεί!), άλλοτε στο τηλέφωνο (ευκαιρία να μιλήσουμε με το φίλο που, τελευταία φορά που μιλήσαμε, ήταν πέρυσι τέτοιες μέρες) και συχνότατα πια με τις νέες τεχνολογίες (email και SMS, ήτοι ηλεμηνύματα και τηλεμηνύματα), υπάρχει συχνά, διπλά στο παλιό, κλασικό, λιτό «αίσιον και ευτυχές το νέο έτος» (που κατά το πρώτο του σκέλος παραπέμπει στο «άντε να δούμε πώς θα την καβατζάρουμε κι αυτή τη χρονιά»), ένας πληθωρισμός συμπαρατιθέμενων ευχών, ένας μαξιμαλισμός, λες και φοβόμαστε μην ξεχάσουμε κάτι από μια check list.

Απ’ όλες τις ευχές αυτού του είδους κλασική είναι η χιουμοριστική που κυκλοφόρησε (μεταξύ ανδρών) πριν από μερικά χρόνια (το 2002 — αντιγράφω από τα αποθηκευμένα SMS μου):
ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΓΙΩΝ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΗΜΕΡΩΝ, ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ
ΧΑΡΑ, ΑΓΑΠΗ, ΕΙΡΗΝΗ, ΣΟΦΙΑ, ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ, ΕΥΘΥΜΙΑ, 
ΝΙΚΗ, ΒΑΣΩ, ΜΑΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ [ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΕΤΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΛΕΞΗ]!

Εγώ θα ήθελα, κλασικά και λιτά, να σας ευχηθώ υγεία. Άμα έχεις υγεία, σημαίνει ότι έχεις και τα άλλα σε σωστές δόσεις. Και άμα δεν έχεις υγεία, πώς να τα χαρείς τα άλλα; Έτσι, με τρόπο απόλυτα ελληνικό, με τη πιο απλή ευχή που λέμε όταν συναντιόμαστε και όταν χωρίζουμε και όταν τσουγκρίζουμε τα ποτήρια, γεια σας και χαρά σας, στην υγειά σας, για όλο το χρόνο
*γεια σας*







(Όχι, δεν πάω πουθενά. Εδώ θα μείνω.)


----------



## Aeriko (Dec 31, 2008)

Αυτή είναι και η πιο ουσιαστική ευχή. 

Υγεία στο σώμα και στο νου. 

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!


----------



## curry (Dec 31, 2008)

Καλώς να μας μπει, καλώς να μας κυλήσει και καλώς να μας βγει...!
Ό,τι κι αν κάνετε απόψε, καλά να περάσετε!

Άντε, τα λέμε του χρόνου!!!


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 31, 2008)

Καλή και δημιουργική νέα χρονιά εύχομαι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2008)

Αφιερωμένο σε μια ξανθιά. Να 'στε όλοι καλά.


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2008)

Είδηση της τελευταίας στιγμής:

*Έχουμε εξέγερση της γερουσίας.
Η αλλαγή του χρόνου αναβάλλεται επ' αόριστον!*


----------



## kapa18 (Dec 31, 2008)

Ε ναι, γιατί περάσαμε καταπληκτικά το 2008 και πώς να το στερηθούμε...


----------



## Porkcastle (Dec 31, 2008)

Γεια και σ' εσάς, ό,τι επιθυμείτε!

Άσπρο πάτο!


----------



## Elsa (Jan 1, 2009)

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους! Είναι απληστία, εκτός από υγεία, να ευχηθώ και αγάπη;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2009)

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους! Και μακάρι να είναι καλύτερη από το 2008...


----------



## psifio (Jan 1, 2009)

Καλή χρονιά! :)


----------



## La usurpadora (Jan 1, 2009)

To αυτό με πολλές ευχές για όλους!


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2009)

Διπλές ευχές στις Βασούλες και τους Βασίληδες.


----------



## sarant (Jan 1, 2009)

Και επειδή εδώ είναι το σωστό νήμα:

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους! Να έχετε κείμενα ενδιαφέροντα, πελάτες καλοπληρωτές, εκδότες στοργικούς, κομπιούτερ άτρωτο, βοηθήματα σοφά!


----------



## diceman (Jan 1, 2009)

Και να 'χετε και τύχη! Και υγεία! Και εμπνεύσεις! Και όρεξη για δουλειά! Και χρόνο για διασκέδαση! 

Φιλιά σε όλους και καλή χρονιά!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 1, 2009)

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους, με υγεία, καλή δουλειά και πολύ πολύ χρόνο για χαλάρωση :)


----------



## Costas (Jan 1, 2009)

Καλή χρονιά με υγεία, αγάπη, εργασία.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 2, 2009)

*Καλή χρονιά!*

Καλή χρονιά και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους συλλεξιλόγους! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2009)

Καλή χρονιά, και ελπίζουμε ότι το 2009 θα σε ξαναφέρει κοντά μας!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 2, 2009)

Ουπς, τώρα μόλις είδα κι ετούτο: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2390, οπότε παράκληση να ενωθούν τα νήματα (δεν είχα σκοπό να εκτελώ χρέη μοναχικού κασιδιάρη! ).


----------

